# need help restoring paint



## ctp757 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a 95 passat vr6, and the clear coat is chipping away, i think due to tree sap from the previous owner. What is the best way to get it looking good again? Would sanding the clear coat and spraying a new one be a good choice? Thanks.


----------



## Tlag (Jan 23, 2010)

Paint is a complicated subject.
Checkout this sight, it is all about auto paint.
http://autobodystore.com/forum/index.php


----------

